# Car Marques



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I wish ....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Rolls Spirit of Ecstasy is an easy one, along with the Bentley Wing, but the second and third the flying A(?)


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> The Rolls Spirit of Ecstasy is an easy one, along with the Bentley Wing, but the second and third the flying A(?)


I don't feel so bad.

Awesome shots! Where did you take these?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A = Austin (old, but still a lovely design)
B = Bentley (Now tending to be more 'classy' than Rollers, they're 2-a-penny now :laugh

I don't recognise the stylised plane, but it's beautiful! - Whatever car it is, I want one NOW!!!









I assume the last RR pic is an older car than the 1st pic, the 1st figure has lost so much detail it's almost just an aluminium (aluminum) amorphous blob; whereas the last figure has a lot more detail in the casting.

The pics themselves are beautifully balanced though, the glints are obvious, without flaring the surrounding detail out and there's enough details to see the slight scratches and flaws - i.e. the 'orange-peel' effect in the Austin chrome-work and the 'bug-scratches' in the last roller pic ray:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice Donald - at the risk of sounding like a typical whinging old fart: cars of today don't have good badging, mostly because of safety & design concerns I suppose but makes 'em a pretty bland lot :sigh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

WereBo said:


> A = Austin (old, but still a lovely design)
> B = Bentley (Now tending to be more 'classy' than Rollers, they're 2-a-penny now :laugh


Correct but you missed the crown below the A.

I will leave it to you to say which Austin it came from :wink:

Yes, the Bentley was an oxymoron on wheels. It was more prominent by being discrete. A Rolls displays its opulance, up front and in your face. A Bentley doesn't need to.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

zuluclayman said:


> nice Donald - at the risk of sounding like a typical whinging old fart: cars of today don't have good badging, mostly because of safety & design concerns I suppose but makes 'em a pretty bland lot :sigh:


Health & safety, risk assessment et al. I guess for road safety it is important. Being an old fart myself, I prefer the dressing that many old artifacts had compared to their modern counterparts. 

In the old days, 'stuff' was designed... and designed for beauty, they were decorated with style. Now a days stuff is designed for a price. It is the low price that the masses want. I guess this is what they call 'market forces'.

Example: look at older buildings with their carved or artistic stonework. Then compare to the modern concrete & glass monstrosities!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Second image from post #1 = An old Buick.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A few more wishes...


----------

